# BSD robustness with Windows



## victor2015 (Jul 9, 2015)

Good day,

I am total newbie with BSD but have been using various Linux distros for 10 years.  I am looking for a robust OS that wouldn't be vulnerable to Windows.  For example, I recently set one of my Windows partitions as "make this volume active" in order to install SP1 and my Gentoo partition got wiped out!  I could specify exact sector values but it had lots of logical partitions so my Gentoo partition was had to be let go.  Question - would BSD be more immune to actions taken by Windows that compromise other OSes?  Are there any unique properties that BSD has that would make it more resillient to Windows monopolizing everything?

Thanks,
Victor.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2015)

There is little that FreeBSD or any other operating system can do when it is not running.  Another way to protect various systems from each other is to run them as virtual machines.


----------



## tingo (Jul 9, 2015)

And another would be to keep the systems on different drives. Still, nothing will help against "user error".


----------

